# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  من هو ابو نواس ؟

## عبدالباقى مدكور

* هو الحسن بن هانئ بن عبد الأول بن الصباح الحكمي بالولاء. أبو علي. غلبت عليه كنية (أبو نواس) لذؤابتين تنوسان على عاتقيه. شاعر العراق في عصره. كان للمحدثين كامرئ القيس للمتقدمين.



- كان أبوه من جند مروان بن محمد الأموي، وانتقل إلى العراق بعد زوال ملك مروان ولجأ إلى قرية من قرى الأهواز، وفيها ولد ابنه الحسن، وكان جده مولى الجراح بن عبد الله الحكمي، أمير خراسان فنسب إليه.



- لما ترعرع أبو نواس انتقل إلى البصرة وتأدب على كبار علمائها في اللغة والنحو والحديث. اتصل بالرشيد ومدحه فأعلى منزلته، ولما تولى الخلافة الأمين انقطع إليه فنادمه ومدحه. ذهب إلى الشام واتصل ببعض شعرائها وتوجه إلى مصر فمدح الخصيب عاملها، ثم عاد إلى بغداد فأقام فيها إلى أن توفي وكانت وفاته قبيل دخول المأمون مدينة بغداد.



* قال الجاحظ : ما رأيت أحدا أعلم باللغة من أبي نواس ولا أفصح منه، مع حلاوة ومجانبة استكراه، يصل شعره إلى القلب بدون استئذان.



* وقال الشافعي : لولا مجون أبي نواس لأخذت العلم عنه.



* وقال ابن منظور : كان أبو نواس عالما بكل فن، وكان الشعر أقل بضاعته. هو أول من نهج للشعر طريقته الحضرية وأخرجه من اللهجة البدوية، نظم في جميع أنواع الشعر وأجوده شعر خمرياته، وفي الأدب العربي يعتبر أبو نواس شاعر الخمر، لا يدانيه شاعر آخر في وصفه. أتهم بالزندقة فحبسه الأمين في حبس الزنادقة ثم أطلقه.



* أحب جنان، وهي جارية لبعض الثقفين بالبصرة، وكانت حسناء أديبة، ظريفة تعرف الأخبار وتروي الأشعار، وقال فيها أشعارا كثيرة، وكان صادقا في حبها، ولما حجت رافقها إلى مكة وما كان ينوي الحج وما أحدث عزمه له إلا خروجها، ولما وصل إلى الحج وهو محرم، أخذ يلبي في الليل بشعر ويحدو به ويطرب، فغنى به كل من سمعه وفيه يقول: 

إلــهـنـا مــــا iiأعــدلـك      مـلـيك كــل مـن مـلك
لـبـيك قــد لـبـيت iiلـك      لـبـيك إن الـحـمد لــك
والـملك لا شـريك لك      والـلـيل لـمـا أن حـلك
والـسابحات في iiالفلك      على مجاري المنسلك
مــا خـاب عـبد iiأمـلك      أنــت لـه حـيث iiسـلك
لــولاك يــأرب iiهـلـك      كــــل نــبــي ومــلــك
وكــل مــن أهــل iiلـك      ســبـح أو لــبـى iiفـلـك
يـا مـخطئا مـا iiأغفلك      عـجـل وبــادر iiأجـلك
واخـتـم بـخـير عـملك      لـبـيك إن الـمـلك iiلــك


* وكان أبو نواس أبي النفس، يقول معتدا بإبائه، تياها بكبر نفسه :

ومــســتـعـبـد إخـــوانـــه iiبــثــرائــه      لـبـست لــه كـبـرا أبــر عـلى الـكبر
إذا ضـمـنـي يــومـا وإيـــاه iiمـحـفل      رأى جانبي وعرا يزيد على الوعر
وقـد زادنـي تـيها عـلى الـناس أنني      أرانــي أغـنـاهم وإن كـنـت ذا iiفـقر


* وفي وصف الخمر يقول ::(:  وأذكره هنا لجمال وصفه , وأما حرمة الخمر وأنه من الكبائر فهذا أمر مفروغ منه ):

دع عـنك لـومي فإن اللوم iiإغراء      وداونــي بـالتي كـانت هـي iiالـداء
صفراء لا تنزل الأحزان ساحتها      لــو مـسـها حـجـر مـسـته iiســراء
رقـت عـن الماء حتى ما iiيلائمها      لـطـافة وجـفـا عـن شـكلها iiالـماء


* وقال يصف كأس الخمر وقد علاها الحبب:

قـامت تـريني , وأمر الليل iiمجتمع      صـبـحا تـولـد بـيـن الـمـاء iiالـعـنب
كـأن صـغرى وكـبرى من فقاقعها      حصباء در على أرض من الذهب


* ومن أقواله: 

ونـدعو كريما من يجود iiبماله      ومن يبذل النفس النفيسة أكرم 

* قيل إنه لما مات وجد تحت فراشه ورقة كتب فيها:

ولـقـد نـزحـت مـع الـرواة iiبـدلوهم      وأسمت طرف اللحظ حيث أساموا
وبـلـغـت مـــا بـلـغ امــرؤ iiبـشـبابه      فـــــإذا نــهــايـة كـــــل ذاك أثــــام

----------


## Abdou Basha

جميلة هذه المعلومات .. أشكرك عليها جدا، لكونها مختصرة وأساسية عن الشاعر .
اسمح لي إذا صادفتني معلومات أخرى أن أضيفها أيضا .

----------

